# Paulie, UK



## Paulie (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I've been a music hobbyist for many years. My first experiences of music and computers was on Acorn computers in the early eighties, later I had Cubase on an Atari ST. Over the last five years I have been making music on the PC still using Cubase. I have way too many Virtual Instruments, Plugins and Sample Libraries.

I work as an IT Manager during the week and teach guitar at a music store on a Saturday. I don't favour any particular style of music, I just like the good stuff whether it be classical, rock, soul or jazz.

I have twenty plus years of musical adventures e.g. playing in bands (guitar and keyboards) and orchestras (trombone), arranging and recording. I don't get as much time as I would like to create music, but I do enjoy it when I do.

I look forward to some friendly discussions and helping out where I can.

Reagrds,

Paul.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 7, 2005)

welcome Paulie!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Paul! Welcome onboard.

Post some of your music in the members' composition section :wink:


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 26, 2005)

Paul,

Welcome to VI! Hope you enjoy your stay here. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 26, 2005)

Welcome to VI Paul! See you around the forums.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------

